# Getting ready to buy a spec-v



## Guest (Mar 18, 2003)

I am getting ready to purchase an '03 Spec-V with the optional audio package and sunroof. The sticker price of the car is 19,100. Edmunds.com, kbb.com and a few other sites say the TMV of the car is at about 17,800. I am going to try and talk the dealer down to 17,000.

What is everyone else paying for this car? I want to make sure I don't get ripped off with the purchase.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2003)

i got mine at invoice. it was 17780.


----------



## jblaze (Jan 30, 2003)

sunspec...i got the exact same thing as you except for its a 2002...the dealer listed the exact same price. I had to haggle...ALOT. He would only go as low as 17,900 for me.


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

sunspec said:


> *I am going to try and talk the dealer down to 17,000.
> *


What makes you think the dealership will take a loss on that car?


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2003)

my car buying was the most enjoyable experiance ever. I asked for invoice and he handed the Invoice over to me, immediatly(sp) and then i complained about the 300 dollars added on and he gave me another 500 on my trade!


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2003)

Thanks everyone for the input.

The reason I thought of trying to get the car for 17,000 was that on edmunds.com it shows the Invoice price of the car at 16,266 with the options I listed earlier. The actual TMV is listed at 17,837. I think I will be getting a pretty good deal if I get the car somewhere around 17,500.

After doing a little more research and checking a few more sites it appears that the Invoice price is about 17,448.

Thanks

Anymore info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2003)

yeah edmunds lies...they dont include the tax and stuff on their invoice cost. that is why the dealer showed us the invoice in the first place. We said something about the edmunds invoice.


----------



## NISMO82 (Feb 5, 2003)

mine was 17200 with no audio and no abs so you might be as high as 17700


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2003)

*03 Prices*

Mine stickered 19,115. Audio package and sunroof. Invoice was around 17,900. You didn't mention if you were trading anything in. This is where they'll get you...they'll rob you on your trade-in (give you less than you owe or want) and lower their selling price of the new car. They'll make their money one way or the other. Since the two dealers around me had only two spec v's between them, it's not like they're trying to give them away. Some guy tried to swindle his way in to buying mine an hour before I took delivery of it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2003)

What online sites do you recommend for researching prices on cars? I have used edmunds,nadaguides and kbb for my research and have varied answers. nadaguides and kbb seem to be more accurate.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2003)

You've got most of the main sites. Check out carsdirect.com and intellichoice.com. They had some interesting info. Don't be afraid to ask for the invoice at the dealer. If he won't give it to you, go somewhere else. Getting the actual invoice in your hands is the surest way to know for sure what numbers you have to work with.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2003)

I actually purchased the Spec-V last night. I got it for 17,900 with the 100,000 mile warranty. I LOVE THIS CAR!!

Thanks everyone for all the information.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2003)

Good Choice! I got the 5yr/100,000 mile warrenty too. Now i'm just waiting for nismo.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2003)

*Finding the right price*

I got my '03 Spec V last month for 17,115 out the door (ABS and side airbags package). The dealership actually priced it below invoice. Some dealerships will do that because they are expecting to make money on the back end. How it works is this: because the spread between the invoice and msrp is getting smaller and smaller due to consumer demand, some dealerships have made a deal with the manufacturers. If they meet a certain quota each month, the manufacturers would actually reimburse the dealerships a certain amount (say $200) for EVERY car they sell that month. A few dealerships are currently using this as a way to make extra money (ie. one department which sells to maximize profits, another department to get high volume sales) so that at the end of the month they get money from manufacturers for each car they sell. Look around to see if any dealerships in your area are selling in high volumes. 
Also if you are a student, or were a college student who graduated recently, you get another $500 off from the financing company (if you decide to finance)
Sorry about the long posting, just trying to save you some money. Check out this web site, its where I got my car. 
http://www.hgnspecials.homestead.com/2003SentraSpecV.html

Jeff


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2003)

*Warranty*

Oh yea, the price on my car included the 5 yr/ 60k mile Gold Preferred package (got it for ~$500). not sure if it was a good choice cuz now i'm a bit weary about modding it too much immediately...maybe wait a few yrs...


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2003)

One more quick question about the Spec-V with the Audio package. Is it suppose to include a 6 disc CD changer or is that an accessory you have to ask them to add? The sales rep really didn't know and my spec-v doesn't have one.

Thanks


----------



## jblaze (Jan 30, 2003)

that is an option you can get with the AF package. I have AF package with only the single cd player. You have to pay like another 500 bucks to get the in dash cd changer from teh dealer...luckily i found someone selling their's for 100 bucks. Lucky me.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2003)

yes lucky you! i forgot to get the 6disc alpine changer out of the car i traded in dang it!!!!! I really miss it. It was great for trips and stuff.


----------



## jblaze (Jan 30, 2003)

I got F'd in the end with that changer though...I am tryin to get my money back as we speak. The Mo.her F.ckin changer wont read the cd's. It's friggin broke. The guy WILL give me my money back. If anyone on B15sentra.net is gonna buy something...make sure its not from lemmer40.


----------

